# Anyone Ever Lost a Fishing Buddy to a Girl?????



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

I have a buddy that is teetering, and I am concerned. 

Anyone ever lost a fishing buddy to a girl, girlfriend or new wife?


----------



## Miami Matt (Jun 20, 2009)

Hell yea I have,many actually!


----------



## EODangler (Apr 7, 2011)

Lost a couple golfing buddies and they lost me for awhile too for the same reason. He'll come back eventually, we all did. It just takes some time for the "new car smell" to wear off...


----------



## tonyd (Jun 6, 2011)

all the time .ya got to hang with old farts we are set in our ways!


----------



## PBTH (Oct 1, 2007)

Nope, all my good fishing buddies have chose wisely, myself included. There is minimal fishing interruption and the gals usually want to go fish anyways.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

I don't get it. Whats a girl got that a fello fisherman ...........................Oh wait, Nevermind. Looks like Someone is gonna be spending time wandering around Bass Pro Shop with a lost look in his eye..................sorry Buddy.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Snagged Line said:


> I don't get it. Whats a girl got that a fello fisherman ...........................Oh wait, Nevermind. Looks like Someone is gonna be spending time wandering around Bass Pro Shop with a lost look in his eye..................sorry Buddy.


 
*That is Great. *

*PM Sent. *


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

Yes sir, and the other way around. I and many friends have lost many women to fishing.


----------



## FLbeachbum (Jul 17, 2008)

" It just takes some time for the "new car smell" to wear off..."


Still laughing at this one.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

A couple over the years. Not everyone picks the more lenient ones. Most women don't get it and the ones that do get their feelings hurt when you go without inviting them and HONESTLY, I love it when my wife fishes with me BUT we all need our space! My wife lets me fish whenever the hell I want and knows that it is not only what I love and what I do for a living, but also that her life would be a lot more miserable if I couldn't blow off a little steam by dragging sea creatures through the water by their faces.

I was talking to my friends Ted and Philip one day and we were discussing live eels and I mentioned that I put mine in the fridge to keep them alive for longer periods. The first reaction from Ted was "YOUR WIFE LETS YOU DO THAT!". I've kept 2 dozen in their for almost 2 weeks right next to the milk. Helps me remember to take my breakfast and get my bait.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Hell ive lost close friends cause i told him his girl was cheating on him. Didnt talk for two years.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Pinksnappertrapper said:


> Hell ive lost close friends cause i told him his girl was cheating on him. Didnt talk for two years.


Jeez, he should've thanked you. Unless A) you were lying or B) you were the one messin with his girl


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

I wouldnt lie to a buddy about something like that, N for b i wouldnt let her give me nevermind.


----------



## captwesrozier (Sep 28, 2007)

during RUT a buck becomes very stupid!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

It hasn't happened yet but, It looks pretty bad, if it gets much worse I may be looking for a Tournament Partner for next year.


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

Lost my second best fishing buddy 2 years ago, he finally let her go and then the idiot took her back last spring and now he's gone again. Dammit. Theres something at the end of them legs that'll make a bulldog hug a hound.


----------



## jimmyjams4110 (Oct 20, 2007)

I spit all over my computer screen with laughter when I saw this Curtis. Well played...


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

ok, my questions are answered now....:yes:


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

I lost a wife to fishing buddy, i still owe him , best thing ever happened to me. I lost a fishing buddy also ( a girl) when she got married


----------



## Cola Boy (Mar 26, 2011)

My buddy can't get his balls out of his wife's purse long enough to go fishing.


----------



## biminitwist (Dec 5, 2008)

On a slightly related note; many a man has lost his best friend by marrying her...


BT


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

We had planned on going on a Flounder Trip today...........

He called yesterday and told me that the weather looked kinda iffy and something about an Arts and Crafts Festival..........

Needless to say we aren't going after the Flounder.


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Oh gezz...arts and crafts festival....yeah he's in full rut for sure. 

My dad lost me also but he has 2 more little buddies to take now also...it all works out in the end I guess.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

> something about an Arts and Crafts Festival..........


He didn't mumble that last part, did he?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

I was suppose to go fishing with him tomorrow but he mentioned something about a wine tasting or something.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

WINE TASTING! That follows along the lines of those beer commercials where the guys do something "un-manly"


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

jimmyjams4110 said:


> I spit all over my computer screen with laughter when I saw this Curtis. Well played...


So what's his name Jimmy?


----------



## Bent Hook (Oct 24, 2011)

I have one that couldn't go one time because he had to go to the Doc with his wife.Nope not pregnant.She was going for a yearly checkup.I told him I needed to have a sit down with him


----------



## capt'n slim (Feb 8, 2008)

lost several, but one in particular after a few years gotta deevorce, tried to take him fishing again, but the poor suckers wife had turned him into an absolute bitching, whining machine worse than any woman. After about 2 hours i dropped him back of that the ramp, adios amigos and i went back to peace and quiet fishing. Funny thing my wife has never asked or told me i couldn't fish or hunt, but i did sit down with her early on and break it down for her, if you interupt my fishing or hunting you will need to find a new husband. She's still around and pushes me out the door when i say i'm going fishing.


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

*Tbcf*

About 30 years ago when choosing wife #3, I explained about TBCF.

T-The
B-Boat
C-Comes
F-First

Has worked out, so far.








Remember the old crew.

Tom


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

I have temporarily lost one. When I bought my first boat, we fished every day we were off. We had the same days off. Bad weather... we found a launch that gave us the shortest path to protected water. The conditions had to be down right awful for us to not go. Then... his wife got pregnant. They had a beautiful baby girl (now almost 7). Just as she started school and we were back to fishing, pregnant again! Another baby girl (now almost 3). They swear no more kids. I am countinng the days until the little one is old enough for school. 

They are 2 cuties, and both love the boat. The older one can cast a rod like nobody's bidness. 

It's rough when you lose that buddy who is the right brain to your left brain on the boat. When one is working the fish the other is working the wheel. One's running the boat, the other's scouting for birds. Yea... I'm counting the days.


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

Have lost several over the years, as well as a few girls to fishing buddies! 
My current best fishing buddy is my 15 year old Son. I savor every moment on the water with him because I can tell our days are numbered. He is starting to get girl crazy so its a matter of time.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

SHO-NUFF said:


> Have lost several over the years, as well as a few girls to fishing buddies!
> My current best fishing buddy is my 15 year old Son. I savor every moment on the water with him because I can tell our days are numbered. He is starting to get girl crazy so its a matter of time.


 
*That's Tough......*



*.*


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

Garbo said:


> *That's Tough......*
> 
> 
> 
> *.*


Hell, he will be back. My 22 year old Son that works offshore on an oil rig said he could not make it with his Gal Friend if he could not stay gone for 2 weeks at the time. Damn do your kids grow up fast!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Whats this I hear about him going to get medicures and pedicures and a makeover at some spa? He is gone....beyond gone, might as well start looking for a new partner. Pathetic....really...cant believe that crap. It must be good.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Chase, 

Have you heard about the Tiny little Dog yet?



.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Garbo said:


> Chase,
> 
> Have you heard about the Tiny little Dog yet?
> 
> ...


You talking about Precious? Yeah the pink bows on the ears was over the line. They have to hand feed the damn thing.


----------



## Jimmys girl 4ever (Nov 24, 2011)

*sorry haters, I'm not throwing this one back!*

First of all, the "tiny dog" does not wear bows! He wears rhinestones! They go very nicely with the sparkle in Jimmy's eyes every time I tell him we are going to a musical and he can NOT go fishing. Yes, Mr. Garbo, it is time for you to look for a new fishing partner. However, I highly recommend that you forego fishing yourself and instead come with Jimmy and me to a ballroom dance lesson, after our cooking class, if we have enough time...


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Jimmys girl 4ever said:


> First of all, the "tiny dog" does not wear bows! He wears rhinestones! They go very nicely with the sparkle in Jimmy's eyes every time I tell him we are going to a musical and he can NOT go fishing. Yes, Mr. Garbo, it is time for you to look for a new fishing partner. However, I highly recommend that you forego fishing yourself and instead come with Jimmy and me to a ballroom dance lesson, after our cooking class, if we have enough time...


 
*Good Morning Angela,*

*I have heard nothing but incredible things about you although we have yet to meet, I have become quite a fan. *

*Please understand, Change is sometimes hard and a difficult process. Here is a few things that we should work together on. *

*> Jimmy and I have fished together for years, it's odd that he can't go anymore, let him loose from time to time.*

*> If Jimmy is gonna do the Ballroom gig and cooking classes, it would seem hard to schedule the time around the chic flicks and arts and crafts stuff, but regardless tell him he doesn't have to tell me why he can't go, it seems to be hard for him to say. *

*> The Beachchairs, Umbrella, Boombox, the Big Mirror and all the other beach stuff on the Flatsboat has got to go. *

*> Did you buy the yellow Wading shoes?*

*> I think the Dog is Pretty cool, the Rinestones and Jimmy's eyes thing just kinda went by me.....*

*> As far as me attending cooking classes, I don't want to screw up my Steak Mojo.....I got it Low Down and Goin On ---- I can't risk screwing that up. Tell Jimmy good luck on the Fruity Crepes seminar..............*

*I guess if we can't work together it appears you have won Jimmy over and I need to start looking for a Partner and a Boat.*

*Anybody want to partner up for Tournament Season 2012?????*


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Curtis she has something you don't....and evidently knows how to use it. Sad day in the fishing community. Rhinestones....ballroom dancing...really?


----------



## Themissskittles (Nov 27, 2011)

nope he made me his mate:thumbup:


----------



## robbiewoodcutter (Jun 30, 2011)

i did good i turned my girlfriend into my fishin buddy,she can even throw a bait net!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Update. 


She has talked him into getting rid of his boat. 

I would have never thunk....



..


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

wow.


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

She is replaceable, The boat is not...


----------



## Salty Daze (Sep 25, 2011)

Lost a few over the years, and I guess they lost me, but I gained better ones. Still got dad to fish with, old faithful!!! Played my cards wisely with the girl I was fishing with through college....tested her loyalty to college ball and fishing and she passed with flying colors. So then she gave me two little dudes (5 and 7) to fish with also. Next thing I know she bought us a boat to fish on! So in the end, some of my friends may have lost me as a fishing buddy, but I gained some damn impressive ones in the doing. Now the best day on the water is fishing with my wife, two boys and dad!!!!


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

tomnmendy said:


> Lost a few over the years, and I guess they lost me, but I gained better ones. Still got dad to fish with, old faithful!!! Played my cards wisely with the girl I was fishing with through college....tested her loyalty to college ball and fishing and she passed with flying colors. So then she gave me two little dudes (5 and 7) to fish with also. Next thing I know she bought us a boat to fish on! So in the end, some of my friends may have lost me as a fishing buddy, but I gained some damn impressive ones in the doing. Now the best day on the water is fishing with my wife, two boys and dad!!!!


 
*Finding a lifetime soulmate and life partner should overrule some fishing buddies except maybe the closest of friends and your right for the direction you took and congrats by the way. *

*Now, this girl (Angela) has come in and took over and more or less wrecked my fishing buddy and his future on the water. I would have never thought that I would see him act the way he has since meeting her, she might as well put a leash on him or pen him up. *

*Jimmy has owned a boat for as long as I have known him.."Jimmy without a boat"! ......................... I have a hard time even sayin it.....*

*I think she is or is of the Devil. *



.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

They are on their way to buy matching scooters today. He said he had his eye on the big boy, 125cc with a carbon fiber exhaust.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

If a man allows a woman take away his fishing, he was never a fisherman to begin with.


----------



## Salty Daze (Sep 25, 2011)

Garbo - I agree 100% with you. Just very proud of my fishing crew!!! I am relatively new on here and making local friends and don't know the dude you and splittine are talking about so much. However from reading all the previous posts it sounds like he has lost his mind and been brain washed and done his buddies wrong! You don't ditch your buddies for someone that is trying (and succeeding it sounds like) to change your entire world without stepping into it and trying it out. I don't care how good she is!


----------



## capt wade (Oct 5, 2009)

Curtis, 
Man I understand what your going through, my heart goes out to you.
A little over a month ago my good friend and fishing partner of 3 years Chris met this danged ole floozie from Holmes county. . . .
It's been a downhill slide ever since. . . . . . .
He's done set good morning beautiful as his ring tone.
The boy has actually cleaned his truck( first time in a year)
Done upped his phone minutes so he can listen to her more.
I asked him to come fish the other day and he declined my invitation to go to Destin and shop. . . .
He's in heels over head man. 

Guess I'll just have to fish alone.


----------



## Jimmys girl 4ever (Nov 24, 2011)

Allow me to respond with a literary fishing analogy. Garbo, as much as you would like to place a wedge between your fishing partner and me, you should be warned that that is as futile as trying to convince Captain Ahab to let go of Moby Dick. Even Captain Ahab's boat was destroyed as Ahab refused to be separated from Moby Dick - although in this case it is Jimmy's boat which had to go. So you see Curtis, I am not the Devil - I am Captain Ahab incarnate, and Jimmy is my Moby Dick.


----------



## EODangler (Apr 7, 2011)

This just got weird....


----------



## jimmyjams4110 (Oct 20, 2007)

EODangler said:


> This just got weird....


:yes:

Don't know what to think about this Jimmy fellow and his chick...


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

I have 

edit: haha i <3 this thread so much. Jimmy youve been referred to as Moby Dick... Your new SN will be Moby Dick. that is all.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

*See....I Told you she is the Devil. *




.


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

my wife ran off with a man i fished with. after 20 years he was scared to come in my daughters house and eat cause i was there. i wish they had run off years earlier.


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

all women i dated or married have been the devil, ive given up on them, only boats, guns, and pets for me.they all want just one thing, and its usually not what the man wants


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

EODangler said:


> This just got weird....


+1 :blink:


----------



## EODangler (Apr 7, 2011)

MrPhoShiz said:


> I have
> 
> edit: haha i <3 this thread so much. Jimmy youve been referred to as Moby Dick... Your new SN will be Moby Dick. that is all.


I have enjoyed it was well. 

To Jimmy...errrr "moby dick"- To each his own. No matter what anybody else says, if she makes you happy go for it! I've had many regrets when it comes to women. Some I gave things up and it didn't work out, and others I didn't and wish I would have. But it's all good now, I found an awesome girl who loves to fish and wants me out of the house on Sundays so I'm not in the way when she cleans.

Good luck!!


----------



## catfever24 (Dec 26, 2011)

How about family members? I have a buddy that all his kids moved in down the street from where he lives and now I fish alot by myself. He is to busy with family to fish with anybody else. O`well, time to look for another buddy.


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

i would still like to have a lady to fish with, i just made bad choices.if hes happy, go for it


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Absolutely the best thread in a while.*

Luckily I don't drink coffee at the keyboard. I got at least 3 big "Belly laughs" from this thread. "New Car smell," "Make a bulldog hug a hound," and Get his balls out of his wife's purse" and classics. 

Thanks. I needed a laugh this morning.


----------

